# Champaine Yeast - Cider



## adz2332 (16/11/10)

Hey all,

Have since finished off my last cider, which i loved!!
It was simple, tasted beautifully fruity and nice mix of sweet to dry....
So im going to make it again... BUT in my move i have lost my ingrediants list!  So after having a cry for an hour or so i tried to remember what i used....

What i THINK it was 
- 19 Ltrs of straight Apple Juice (preserve free)
- 500g dex
- 1 kg Lactose
- 1 Ltre water (mixed with 1 ltre apple juice, boiled to disolve the above)
- Yeast????

Kept to temps around 18

Yeast!!!?? I used a Champaine yeast. BUT i cant remember which one i used!! What i do remember is, is someone on here suggested it...
Can anyone help me in which they think i should use...
Im 50% sure thats the recipe i used h34r: h34r: h34r:


----------



## Airgead (16/11/10)

adz2332 said:


> Yeast!!!?? I used a Champaine yeast. BUT i cant remember which one i used!! What i do remember is, is someone on here suggested it...
> Can anyone help me in which they think i should use...
> Im 50% sure thats the recipe i used h34r: h34r: h34r:



Most of the Champaign strains do pretty much the same thing. The common ones are EC-1118 and red star premier cuvee.

Your LHBS should have one or other of those.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## wynnum1 (16/11/10)

One you could try is essencia super 6 a mixture of nuitrient and a Champaine yeast made in australia used for brewing alcohol for distilled spirits only a portion of a packet would be needed to make cider


----------



## jrsy85 (16/11/10)

I've enjoyed the Oztops champagne yeast in many of my ciders but I haven't used a REAL champagne yeast so can't compare.


----------



## adz2332 (16/11/10)

Thanks guys, none of those ring a bell...
But if i cant remember the exact one ill just try one of those... Will brew this weekend...


----------



## The Giant (17/11/10)

?
http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/default.asp?CID=9


----------



## Bubba (17/11/10)

I used Lavin (EC 1118) Champagne yeast with a nutrient, but to be honest I keep the dried yeasts from my kits as I buy specialty yeasts for my beer and find that works a treat for cider, nowhere near as dry!


----------



## Tanga (17/11/10)

wynnum1 said:


> One you could try is essencia super 6 a mixture of nuitrient and a Champaine yeast made in australia used for brewing alcohol for distilled spirits only a portion of a packet would be needed to make cider



Thank-you! I am going to do a ghetto brew and this is perfect =). What I'm planning will need the nutrient.


----------

